# renvenge..............



## idolomantis (Feb 9, 2008)

does anyone know some interesting ways to take revenge on the most annoying sister ever???

really come whit somethin good AND NO INSECTS!!!!!!!

i,m responsile for consequenses...

my revenge will be hard... B)


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 9, 2008)

heheheh! :lol: 

can you tie a trip line/knot? try putting one in a bed/object thats often touched/used. I may have hog tied my sister a time or ten...

Oh-do you have access to some glue? The ol' glued-to-the-seat is always funny...or the toilet...

I'll rack my brain for more good-er...horrible memories no one should try!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2008)

Hide behind a corner with a big bucket of water.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 10, 2008)

clean film on the toilet when,she goes for a number 2 *splat :lol:


----------



## Ian (Feb 10, 2008)

Just put cheese wire around her bed, and few inches away from the edge of the bed. So when she gets up, her feet will be no more


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2008)

Go behind her and say boo.....


----------



## Orin (Feb 13, 2008)

Whar are your religious beliefs? Revenge is generally something likely to hurt you as much as her. Either way, don't they say 'living well is the best revenge'?


----------



## meanfoot (Feb 13, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> clean film on the toilet when,she goes for a number 2 *splat :lol:


Now thats a good one to bad I haven't anyone to try it on,,hmmm maybe at work


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 14, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]I went through and cleaned out some disturbing posts in this topic thread, yesterday. Today I found more and decided to clean up the borderline ones too. It's a fun topic, but it's starting to go too far and away from our family-friendly spirit. I'll delete the entire topic if we can't keep it clean.[/SIZE]

Thanks,

Admin


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of these are disturbing but fun to read. They sound so evil though! Maybe if you told us what your sister did, idolomantis, then this thread might not sound so disturbing.


----------



## Malnra (Feb 14, 2008)

Buy one of those fake winning lotto tickets and give it to her as you scratch off a real one yourself. Let her think she has a winner while you snicker


----------



## Orin (Feb 14, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Some of these are disturbing but fun to read.


Suggesting harmless pranks may be quite funny. It's suggesting things that mame or kill that isn't acceptable.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah i just scared her whit scott,s picture of the housefly  thx MJ.... XD

i just let the computer sleep and she started it up... the pic of the fly popped up while i screamed at the same time in her ear, and she almost died :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i,ve noted everything you told me for later  

mission completed(for this day...)


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> heheheh! :lol: can you tie a trip line/knot? try putting one in a bed/object thats often touched/used. I may have hog tied my sister a time or ten...
> 
> Oh-do you have access to some glue? The ol' glued-to-the-seat is always funny...or the toilet...
> 
> I'll rack my brain for more good-er...horrible memories no one should try!


i have a good one for u..your need a plastic beaker..fill it to the top with water..then open a door half way and place the beaker on the top of the door..make sure u set it up so she has to push the door to go through..Not pull!,This way as she pusses the door the beaker of water will fall on her..lol..use to do it when i was a kid to my brother..my brother was 28 years old getting ready to go out on the town.hes all dressed up and while hes going toilet i set the beaker up..i was only 12 years old..any way u can imagine what happened,,he got wet and chased me up the street.lucky for me he didnt catch me..if he did im sure i would of got a dead leg..lol.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

You could always 'accidently' drop an open cricket box in her room :lol: Chirping for weeks. 99th post!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> You could always 'accidently' drop an open cricket box in her room :lol: Chirping for weeks. One post away from 100!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL i,m going to use that one XD XD XD

she,s scared to dead of insects :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL i,m going to use that one XD XD XDshe,s scared to dead of insects :lol: :lol: :lol:


bad idear..they will escape and go in to your room.  i still think the clean film one is best,,give her some laxatives and cote the tolte in clingfilm..lol..what a mess that would be :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 14, 2008)

Orin said:


> Suggesting harmless pranks may be quite funny. It's suggesting things that mame or kill that isn't acceptable.


 &lt;_&lt; Why was mine deleted? There was a vid of cream-pie-ing people..... &lt;_&lt; Harmless and funny..... :mellow:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, that was my bad. I didn't follow the link, or maybe there was something previously quoted from another member in the body of your reply. Feel free to repost your link to that.

Peter



asdsdf said:


> &lt;_&lt; Why was mine deleted? There was a vid of cream-pie-ing people..... &lt;_&lt; Harmless and funny..... :mellow:


----------

